# [Apollo Lake] Does the FreeBSD support HSUART controller from the SoC?



## Saxalan (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have one box with APL SoC inside whose console is connected from the SoC's HSUART controller.

After booting to kernel, the console doesn't output anymore and can't find any ttyu device being attached.

Does the latest FreeBSD version support the LPSS driver?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2017)

Saxalan said:


> After booting to kernel, the console doesn't output anymore


If I recall correctly it's switched off when there's a local keyboard attached.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html


----------



## Saxalan (Aug 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> If I recall correctly it's switched off when there's a local keyboard attached.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html



SirDice, thanks for the information but the console still shows nothing even we remove the local attached keyboard and HDMI cable.


----------

